
Hulk Hogan awarded another $25M from Gawker and its founder - adamnemecek
http://www.theverge.com/2016/3/21/11279590/gawker-punitive-damages-hulk-hogan-lawsuit
======
sportanova
Why wasn't Nick Denton protected by the corporate veil? I understand any
judgement against Gawker, but I thought that personal protection from
corporate liabilities was one of the biggest benefits of incorporating

